# Baby rat’s leg hurt! Help!



## SqueakerLouder (May 13, 2019)

Hey. My fancy rat had 11 babies. One baby sadly was a stillborn. The other ten are healthy except for one. The baby’s leg is purple and disfigured. I don’t know what to do. Someone please give me advice. I know it may die but I’m turning to forums for advice.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Poor little mite. I'm afraid I have no experience of rats, but with it being so young, is it likely the mother would reject the baby if you got it looked at by a vet? Hope someone with good advise will see your thread. Fingers crossed for the little fella x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like the cord may have been round the leg and cut off the blood supply. I doubt it will revive 

If it were mine I’d rush just the baby to the vet to pts.


----------



## SqueakerLouder (May 13, 2019)

thank you!


----------

